# Deft Spray Laquer Finish



## KKingery (Feb 6, 2005)

Anyone have any experience using this stuff? The can says to apply several light coats (which makes sense), but does'nt mention sanding in-between. Anyone tried it?


----------



## timdaleiden (Feb 6, 2005)

I use this stuff a lot. For beaded, or complex shapes, it is the best thing that I have used. It dries quick, so sanding in between coats doesn't take too long. Even if you apply numerous coats and then sand before the final coat, it will work. 

  It is not as tough as some other finishes, but not too bad really. IMO


----------



## Gary (Feb 7, 2005)

I've used Deft for years. It is a great product. I recently bought a spray can of Minwax Polycrylic (water based poly). I sprayed it on a shop jig I had made then threw the rest of the can away. I won't use it again.

AS Tim said, the Deft dries very quickly. I don't sand between coats, but I do lightly wipe over it between coats with the white #0000 "synthetic" wool. It knocks down the dust nibs and helps the final finish. You can sand between coats if you want. If you do, I would suggest using #600 sandpaper.


----------



## KKingery (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for the tips! I bought a can, and have'nt used it yet, but I'm doing another cigar tomorrow, so i'll give it a try.


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 7, 2005)

Watch your Pilot Flames like Water Heaters and Furnaces...  [8D]

Should dry fast, are you using a wood dowel to hold them while you spray [?]


----------



## Gary (Feb 7, 2005)

Watch your lungs too...be sure and use good ventilation. When I use Deft on pens, I have several pieces of All Thread Rod that I use. I don't use wooden dowel.



> _Originally posted by jwoodwright_
> <br />Watch your Pilot Flames like Water Heaters and Furnaces...  [8D]
> 
> Should dry fast, are you using a wood dowel to hold them while you spray [?]


----------



## KKingery (Feb 7, 2005)

Usually, when I do any kind of spray finish, I hang the blanks on large cable ties.


----------



## jdavis (Feb 8, 2005)

as a woodshop instructor, I use Deft alot on students projects. As a turner, I use Deft on selected woods and turnings. On large projects we spray 4 to 5 coats then sand lightly with 220 sandpaper. On small turnings, we sand between coats with 600. We use spray cans on samllturnings and spray guns on large projects. Need good clean spray area and ventilation. It dries quick and will run easily. Good luck with this product. I really like it.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Feb 8, 2005)

I have it and use it on highly detailed items like the bottle stopper I  recently made.  If you wear glasses, make sure you wear safety glasses or a shield over them.  It doesn't come off the glasses easily (DAMHIKT).

The way I read the can was that you apply the first several coats with about 5 minutes in between coats.  If you want a softer satiny finish, hit each coat with 4O steel wool in between coats.  Let the last coat cure overnight (or longer in humid areas), and hit it with 4O wool.  I just recently started using MM so I might see what that does to it after the 4O smoothing.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gary (Feb 8, 2005)

It's been my experience too, several coats (4-6) are best and you have to do it lightly. It's a great product but a little difficult to apply as it runs so easily.



> _Originally posted by jdavis_
> <br />as a woodshop instructor, I use Deft alot on students projects. As a turner, I use Deft on selected woods and turnings. On large projects we spray 4 to 5 coats then sand lightly with 220 sandpaper. On small turnings, we sand between coats with 600. We use spray cans on samllturnings and spray guns on large projects. Need good clean spray area and ventilation. It dries quick and will run easily. Good luck with this product. I really like it.


----------



## J. Fred Muggs (Feb 8, 2005)

Another good way to use the Deft spray if you don't want much build up to the finish, is to wet the corner of a folded paper towel with the spray, then wipe on with the blank turning.  It gives you a layer of protection/sealing while leaving a more natural wood feel to the final product, and it dries in seconds.  A coat of good wax or Lou's TSW and your'e done


----------



## elody21 (Feb 9, 2005)

Deft spray is the only thing that I use for wooden pens! In the winter I step out onto the porch, spray and quickly bring it into the house. Dry. lightly buff, then repeat as needed.


----------



## Ken Massingale (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J. Fred Muggs_
> <br />Another good way to use the Deft spray if you don't want much build up to the finish, is to wet the corner of a folded paper towel with the spray, then wipe on with the blank turning.  It gives you a layer of protection/sealing while leaving a more natural wood feel to the final product, and it dries in seconds.  A coat of good wax or Lou's TSW and your'e done


That sounds interesting, I'll try that today. My spraying results in an orange peel finish.
BTW Fred, you've got mail.
ken


----------



## wpenm (Feb 10, 2005)

I use Deft and have for several years. I like it for the fast drying time. I spray a light coat while the piece is still turning on the lathe. Repeat several times then lightly sand with MM and polish with TSW. It works for me. []


----------



## Peninhandrjg (Feb 10, 2005)

HI All, new here and new to turning. Looking for that great finish.
I am starting to pick up some of the lingo here, i.e; MM= micro mesh.
so tell a novice....TSW=?
thanks
Randy


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 10, 2005)

TSW is Trade Secret for Wood(TM).  It's a top coat finish available from Pens of Color (www.pocwoodworking.com) or from me (the owner and manufacturer) at www.heritagepens.com/TSW.html .  It was final tested by members of the IAP and has received warm acceptance by quite a few folks on the site.


----------



## KKingery (Feb 10, 2005)

Lou - you are too modest! I think the folks who have used it, rave about it!


----------



## Lornek8 (Feb 11, 2005)

Currently that is my preferred method of finishing.  I apply a sloppy coat of thinned SS, let soak in, wipe off excess, then turn lathe on and burnish dry.  I then spray 2-3 coats of Deft with the lathe spinning (app. 1800-2300rpm) and allow it to dry for app. 5 min (still with lathe running).  When I think it is dry I burnish again with a paper towel then spray again.  With this method I can get app. 12-13 coats sprayed.  I found that if I try to get too many coats on at once it will be too soft and smear the finish.  If the finish goes on bumpy I continue adding layers, allow to dry, and sand smooth with MM.  If I apply it well I can sometimes get away with not doing a final sanding before buffing.


----------



## KKingery (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Lornek8 - I did one today, keeping it on the lathe (spinning). I did'nt burnish it though - I probably should have! All-in-all, I'm really starting to like this stuff! It's easy, dries quick, and is a no muss - no fuss type of finish.


----------



## Gary (Feb 11, 2005)

Aerosol Deft is a great product and is one of my favorites. But if you live in the south you better have an air conditioned shop when summer arrives. It <b>does not</b> like high humidity when being applied.


----------



## Lornek8 (Feb 11, 2005)

Where I live in Hawaii it averages about 80% humidity or over most of the year and I haven't had a problem with spraying Deft.  It may be because I apply a heavy spraying of Deft with the lathe running and allow it dry that way, I'm not sure.  Before this, I did have a problem with blushing when appling multiple heavy coats of Crystal Coat though.


----------



## KKingery (Feb 11, 2005)

High humidity - you mean the water we breathe down here in the summer? Unfortunately, no air in my garage - hhmmm....I do have an old window unit up in the attic left from the last house......


----------



## Gary (Feb 11, 2005)

Yep...that same humidity. Most lacquer (Deft included) will "haze and cloud" when sprayed in high humidy. When it does, you have a ruined finish...been there done that, and on things much bigger than a pen.



> _Originally posted by KKingery_
> <br />High humidity - you mean the water we breathe down here in the summer? Unfortunately, no air in my garage - hhmmm....I do have an old window unit up in the attic left from the last house......


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J. Fred Muggs_
> <br />Another good way to use the Deft spray if you don't want much build up to the finish, is to wet the corner of a folded paper towel with the spray, then wipe on with the blank turning.  It gives you a layer of protection/sealing while leaving a more natural wood feel to the final product, and it dries in seconds.  A coat of good wax or Lou's TSW and your'e done



J. Fred,
I guess it is obvious, but wouldn't this work as well with a can of Deft, which is less expensive per unit of varnish?  Or, is the liquid Deft too thick to use in this way?


----------



## Gary (Feb 12, 2005)

Or just buy a can of Deft (non-aerosol)...it's cheaper. 





> _Originally posted by J. Fred Muggs_
> <br />Another good way to use the Deft spray if you don't want much build up to the finish, is to wet the corner of a folded paper towel with the spray, then wipe on with the blank turning.  It gives you a layer of protection/sealing while leaving a more natural wood feel to the final product, and it dries in seconds.  A coat of good wax or Lou's TSW and your'e done


----------



## RussFairfield (Feb 13, 2005)

May I suggest "dipping" as a way to apply the Deft lacquer. It is one-shot finish, and all of the problems with blushing have disappeared. It couldn't be easier. Dip it, and hang it up to drip and dry overnight. Then trim the ends and assemble the pen. 

There are several descriptions on how to do it in the IAP archives. It isn't THE finish for every pen, but it is better than a lot of the things we are doing to a lot of them.


----------



## RPM (Feb 14, 2005)

Can the Deft be applied over BLO?
Richard


----------



## Gary (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RPM_
> <br />Can the Deft be applied over BLO?
> Richard



Yes it can.


----------



## J. Fred Muggs (Feb 14, 2005)

William and Gary:
The non-aerosol is mucho thicker and mucho messier.  Yes, it is cheaper.  But, one spray can will last through a whole lot of pens doing it this way.  Therefore, the cost per pen is no more than a few cents.  Also, the aerosol dries much faster.  Aerosol wiped on as I described does not put on as thick a coat as spraying directly or wiping the thicker regular Deft. 

I don't use this finish on all pens, just when I want a thin more natural looking finish with a little more surface protection than BLO alone gives. 

I don't use this technique on all pens, just when I want a thinner more natural looking finish


----------

